# Rags weekend pig cook



## Rag1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Okay, I finally got my album hosed together.
The weekend was planned as a guys blowout. Then some whining went on about not sticking the women with the kids, which led to some of the wives coming too. When I had my cabin I controlled that crap by having no indoor plumbing. Women do not like sitting over a dark hole. Works great.
Anyway, a good time was had. Cooked a mess of chicken Friday night and flopped the pig on at 5 am Sat morning. Kids sledded down some serious hills, ran 4 wheelers, went ice fishing, shot trap, had an after dark bond fire, played Texas hold-em, drank generous amounts of booze, etc.
First shots are of the pig as if you can't tell, then my good friend Steve who owns and operates this whole thing. Next is the winery with pics from the front deck overlooking the valley. Then the house with the screwing around outside and then inside shots. Notice the bear trap. And notice the Cobra head that I joined to a leather tank cover and ran on my Harley Sportster. It was cool to look down between my knees and see this nasty assed snake sticking out there like my Johnson. When I sold the Sportster I gave the cover to Steve who was running a Sportster at the time.
The last pic is of cannon. The little bitch sounds like 105 field piece going off. The guy who owns it waits till no one is paying attention then touchs it off which makes you jump through your ass.
Sorry to be so long here. The first shots are of the pig. You can blow off the others if it's too much.


http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/22 ... 4210kJiGoK


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 26, 2008)

Looked like a great time Rag.  Thanks for the pics.  Loved the one with the bambi shot.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 26, 2008)

*Nice bunch of pics
Thanks for sharing
BUT..where is the finished pig pics?*


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 26, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Kids sledded down some serious hills, ran 4 wheelers, went ice fishing, shot trap, had an after dark bond fire, played Texas hold-em, drank generous amounts of booze, etc.



Dang... I never got to do all that when I was a kid.  


(Proof that you don't have to wait for warm weather to have a great time outside - thanks for the photos!)


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> *Nice bunch of pics
> Thanks for sharing
> BUT..where is the finished pig pics?*



When I was dumping the camara, I said crap, no finished shots. Good thing I don't try making a living at pic taking.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 26, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Smokey_Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ahhhhh........

the old.... 
"The pig caught fire, burnt to a crisp 
                   and we all had take out food" 
                       happened eh?  *


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> When I had my cabin I controlled that crap by having no indoor plumbing. Women do not like sitting over a dark hole.



Wouldn't stop me - I figgur it just adds to the challenge of the whole event, IMHO.    

Thanks for the pics.  Looks like a great time!


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Women like you were alowed.... and some did join us for a great time.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 27, 2008)

That pit doesn't look that much bigger that a Lang 60.

Did you get a bigger pit or a different pit ?


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 27, 2008)

The Meadow Creek is larger. Most noticeable when side by side. The MC250 is the equal to a Lang 84.  I wonder is the 250 part refers to the tank capacity?
My buddy wanted to cook the pig on it's side and turn it to the other side at the half way point. To do that I had to be able to side out the grate. If I had put the piggy in racing style the head could have been up past the door edge and fit fine. I think this pig was at the max size for me. It was 150# dressed.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 27, 2008)

I gotta get me one of those cannons....would be fun about 3 am at a 
comp.


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I gotta get me one of those cannons....would be fun about 3 am at a
> comp.



You wouldn't believe the boom that the little squirt makes. At 3 am you will piss off the good humor man. Watch the fuse burn down and still jump a foot.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 27, 2008)

I believe it....nearly got me ass beat several times for
bringing out my 4 foot long fake snake around 3 am.
Something about bbq makes people grouchy.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 28, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I believe it....nearly got me ass beat several times for
> bringing out my 4 foot long fake snake around 3 am.
> Something about bbq makes people grouchy.


You sure you haven't met Bubba


----------

